# Caution! Copperhead strikes from the rocks......



## SELFBOW (Sep 21, 2014)

This season has been full of highs and lows so far. Started Aug 15th w a miss in SC, a high shot. Have had plenty of misses at squirrels as well. It seems Ive been struggling w focusing. 

Anyhow yesterday I sat a promising group of crabapples


and missed a gimme at 14 yds on a doe. She did duck but Im not sure just how much she was to blame.

So Today I met up w NavyDave who just got back from deployment and updated him on whats been going on. Told him we had 2 spots to pick from for the evening hunt and he got first choice so off I go to sit a natural travel corridor alongside a group of rocks topped w white oaks

Always a good spot, last year my first sit I made a low shot on a spike and it really depressed me and I put the bow down for 2 weeks before killing my pig and starting an enjoyable Oct thru Dec of hunting.

So anyhow I get settled in and hear what I think is a squirrel to my right and look over and its a deer. He comes out to edge of rocks and starts eating whatever green he can find when he turned to walk the trail my way I knew what was gonna happen. He made it to me quickly and stopped right in the opening like it was written...

He put his head down just in front the small pine quartering away and I sent a wooden arrow named "Caution" on its way. Perfect hit, I see blood immediately and the deer makes it 30 yds and crashes.   I had to sit down cause my right leg was doing an Elvis impression and even sitting it took a good while for it to stop....I climbed down quickly and went to impact site. Blood was good for 25 yds.....


and then I lost it...I was pretty sure he didn't keep running the direction last blood seen was so I started looking to the sides and found him behind a log about 5 yds away.....

This really made me feel good after a couple misses to start the season. Hopefully I can find another gear now...





I field dressed him and it was shot thru the heart...One of Dendys wood arrows and a Bear Razorhead...
Here's the exit.


----------



## Todd Cook (Sep 21, 2014)

Good deal Martin! Man I like watching your adventures with that selfbow!


----------



## Glenn (Sep 21, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## swackinswampdonkeys (Sep 21, 2014)

This is just awesome! Love the arrow names. Dendy makes some killing machines!! Great shot and great story keep putting um down!


----------



## ngabowhunter (Sep 21, 2014)

Awesome. He looks like the one that came in behind me yesterday evening. The wind was calm and I think he smelled me and turned and slowly walked off.


----------



## Clipper (Sep 21, 2014)

Good hunt and good story.  I love the pictures you post of that bow.  Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## robert carter (Sep 21, 2014)

Good job Martin. Fine spike contest contender.RC


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 21, 2014)

I love it. Good job man. Excellent shot! That's the way it's supposed to happen.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 22, 2014)

Good job


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 22, 2014)

Great hunt and shot Martin. Is that a real spike?


----------



## Blueridge (Sep 22, 2014)

Good one, congrats .


----------



## GrayG (Sep 22, 2014)

Congratulations. Heck of a shot!


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 22, 2014)

Good shot bud!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 22, 2014)

Good stuff Martinez.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 22, 2014)

Congrats-doesn't get any better than that!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 22, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## pine nut (Sep 22, 2014)

You da man Martin!  Good kill!


----------



## tee p (Sep 22, 2014)

That's sweet!!!!


----------



## SOS (Sep 22, 2014)

Remind me not to step in front of that snake!  Awesome.


----------



## johnweaver (Sep 24, 2014)

That snake is a  Killer!!!!


----------



## eman1885 (Sep 26, 2014)

that is awesome. one day id like to go primitive...one day


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Oct 1, 2014)

Way to go Martin!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 1, 2014)

I opened this thread expecting to see that someone had gotten bitten by a copperhead and hopefully was wearing their snake proof boots etc.

Then as I read, I found that a really nice fat spike had committed suicide while all of this activity was occurring.  Dang, I love it when a good plan really comes together!!!


Really great shooting with a beautiful bow and nice deer as well.

I am thinking that when you let this arrow fly, you only saw all of those potatoes, carrots, onions and gravy etc that was all over that deer's back!!!


----------



## Al33 (Oct 1, 2014)

Good job Martin!!!


----------



## whossbows (Oct 1, 2014)

Good job


----------

